# Start with Eco-Complete



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi!

I've just bought a bag Eco-Complete to try in my nanotank.
I guess I should not wash it (it is written on the bag) before I put it into the tank.
But is this like ADA AquaSoil. You have to change 50% of water every day in a week to make the substrate not influence the water conditions?

Or I am just supposed to do with an ordinary gravel in the start (exept cleaning)?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

No eco may make your water a little ahrd but it will do away.

Aquasoil leeches a lot of color and ammonia in the beginning because its has alot of stuff in it.
Eco just put in the tank and plant away.
I have eco and its very nice and good


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Starting worked fine, but I regret that I put Tropica Plantsubstrate under the Eco... When I put water into it, most of the plantsubstrate were blown up into the Eco, and now it is mixed  Then I know that I will skipp the plant substrate next time I use it =)


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hehe, eco complete is a plant substrate itself, and people don't really like mixing together substrates.


----------

